# North dakota elk hunting



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

I am starting to send in for north dakota elk tag. Has anyone received this tag, and if you have what was your experience in the area you went to? What do you think is the best unit to get a trophy and not as much pressure?

DeVore


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would say ANY Elk in North Dakota would be a TROPHY.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

just keep trying...as long as i've been able to i've sent in and havn't got it yet. just keep trying.

kase


----------



## jddubord (Apr 1, 2004)

I recieved an ND elk tag for the E4 unit which is just north of Medora. My best advice I have for you is to find someone who lives near your unit and who knows where the elk are. Elk are like ghosts. You rarely see them and the tough thing is, where do you start? All the country out there looks like great habitat for elk. I ended up getting hooked up with a guy from Belfield who has helped people get elk. He gave me a lot of strong advice on where he had been seeing them, where he had gotten elk in the past, and good ways to hunt them. The second strong bit of adice that I can give ya is put the time. I took 7 trips out to my unit in the pre-season and hiked over 30 miles until I finally had a bull within a 100 yards. I was impressed with the majority of landowners I spoke to. Most allowed me to hunt, some didn't. One even drove me around my unit, showing me places he had taken elk. Anyway, the day before the opener, my dad and I trekked in 5 miles from the nearest road, set up a camp, and got up early opening morning. That day, about 15 minutes after sunrise I had 4 bulls below me and took the biggest of the bunch, a 300 class 6x6. If you look at the ND Big Game records book, the most state record bulls have been shot in Billings County. NoDak Outdoors has asked to run my elk story and will show some pictures. Keep an I out for that in the near future. If you get lucky enough to get a tag, feel free to look me up. I would be happy to share with you the info that I collected.


----------

